# OG vaper needs input



## stevie g (1/11/19)

Guys I'm really getting frustrated .

I'm using a paddy vapes squonker with a recurve single coil rda atop.

Ohms I'm not sure of right now as i dont have a reg. mod to check but from experience it's running at 25 watts

Coil specs are 26g nichrome 6/7 wraps on 2.5mm dia.

Cotton is medium tightness through the coil.

The thing is its popping loudly when i fire.

No hot legs are happening and the coil is firing evenly.

Some rewicks it pops away and then sometimes they go away and it vapes smoothly.

What the heck is going on.

Ps! I don't want to go to 24g ni80 because it gets too hot then.

I need this vape to be smooth and most importantly quiet, don't want the neighbors thinking someone is shooting a .22 every night in my garage

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (1/11/19)

@stevie g , 6/7 wraps about 0.61 Ohm as per Steam Engine coil wrap program based on your wire. So Ohm’s Law calculator says about 7 Amps at about 29,4 Watt on full 4.2 Volt battery.

You say that it’s a medium wicking tightness when the popping happens, and sometimes smooth. Maybe a tighter wick may stop this from happening, usually because juice is overheating and popping happens because of not enough wicking. Have you tried a tighter wick, usually a normal round wire coil doesn’t give problems, and have you tried a spaced coil with same specs to see what’s happening? I think the thicker/ tighter wicking may solve your problem.

What do you mean by rattle snaking? Haven’t heard that expression before, is it the mech or the rda that’s doing it?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (1/11/19)

stevie g said:


> Guys I'm really getting frustrated .
> 
> I'm using a paddy vapes squonker with a recurve single coil rda atop.
> 
> ...



Get yourself something to read the ohms of your coil. Even if its a cheap mod from the classifieds. Vaping a mech without knowing the ohms is playing with danger. And calculators won't be sufficient. You need to check if there might not be a short somewhere.

Edit: I see now that you've been around a while and most likely know this. But I feel its something that still needs to be mentioned.

And then what @Room Fogger said. Popping is usually from not enough wicking. An RDA you can get away with having too much wick. So wick it as hard as you can without distorting the coils and give it a try.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/11/19)

Yes I build 24ga 2.5mm 6 wraps lately and thats about 0.4ohms.
On the popping I dont have an answer. I wick really tight and the same coil in two different attys I get popping in one and none in the other. The one with the popping I have more restricted airflow, but dont know if that can cause it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (1/11/19)

Try a different juice. I have a theory that thinner juice might do this more and if the juice contains water it will most definitely do this sometimes.


stevie g said:


> Guys I'm really getting frustrated .
> 
> I'm using a paddy vapes squonker with a recurve single coil rda atop.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (1/11/19)

stevie g said:


> Guys I'm really getting frustrated .
> 
> I'm using a paddy vapes squonker with a recurve single coil rda atop.
> 
> ...


Quite often pockets of e-liquid between coil wraps and between coil and wick cause it but even when getting popping with a fresh build it usually settles down. i agree loose wicking could be the course because it's often said don't wick too tight as it can suffocate the flow of liquid through the wick to the centre so people wick too loose, you need definite bite between wick and coil when moving it back and forth.
As for not checking your resistance i don't care how experienced you are, some may say well it's his own risk but it effects others because if you becomes another vaping incident we could all suffer.
I'm off to get a revolver, put a bullet in the chamber, give it a spin and point it at my temple, chances are i'll be fine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (1/11/19)

Timwis said:


> I'm off to get a revolver, put a bullet in the chamber, give it a spin and point it at my temple, chances are i'll be fine!



Relax, the rugby haven't started yet.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (3/11/19)

Adephi said:


> Relax, the rugby haven't started yet.


You might want to tell him SA won ,...softly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (3/11/19)

Resistance said:


> You might want to tell him SA won ,...softly


I watched, we just didn't turn up it wasn't even a contest. SA deserved the victory!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (3/11/19)

Timwis said:


> I watched, we just didn't turn up it wasn't even a contest. SA deserved the victory!



Spoken like a true sportsman!
Thanks for the wish.

I didnt watch the game.listened to the last mins on the radio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (3/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Spoken like a true sportsman!
> Thanks for the wish.
> 
> I didnt watch the game.listened to the last mins on the radio.


I watched nearly every game but i have always been a sports and music mad person, the performance against the All Blacks was the best i have seen from an England side and that includes our world cup victory and the win just before that against the All Blacks in Auckland! We just couldn't back it up but SA can only play what's in front of them just wish we put in a better performance. A great victory for the Rainbow Nation!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/11/19)

@stevie g , I agree with what several guys above have said

I would also suggest experimenting with a bit more wick, ie making it a bit tighter
That has often resolved popping issues for me
(Not always, but most times)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi (3/11/19)

No one asked what cotton u using.... Ive noticed certain cotton if wicked right or wrong (to much or little) does pop. But cotton bacon v2.... Is a goto.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (3/11/19)

Ugi said:


> No one asked what cotton u using.... Ive noticed certain cotton if wicked right or wrong (to much or little) does pop. But cotton bacon v2.... Is a goto.



Thumbs up from me on Cotton Bacon V2 as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (4/11/19)

I am using CB v2. Will try a tighter rewick. Thanks for the input.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

